# UTV/ATV Parts



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi all. 

Does anyone have any recommendation on where they buy parts for their machines? 

I have a 2009 Yamaha Rhino 700EFI and need a new seal where the axle meets the rear gear box. It keeps coming out which is more than likely from pressure from a blocked vent but I want to replace it and the axle because the dust cup is loose and won't stay on. 

Thank you in advance.

-MG


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

augustus0603 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendation on where they buy parts for their machines?
> 
> ...


Ebay


----------



## zucpet (Apr 28, 2007)

If you have several parts you need its hard to beat www.boat.net.com! I know it's a marina but they sell Yamaha Powersports parts! About 40 % cheaper and they are genuine Yamaha parts!


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

zucpet said:


> If you have several parts you need its hard to beat www.boat.net.com! I know it's a marina but they sell Yamaha Powersports parts! About 40 % cheaper and they are genuine Yamaha parts!





Downriver Tackle said:


> Ebay





zucpet said:


> If you have several parts you need its hard to beat www.boat.net.com! I know it's a marina but they sell Yamaha Powersports parts! About 40 % cheaper and they are genuine Yamaha parts!


Awesome! Thanks guys. Speedy2508 also recommended a dealer in St Helen.


----------

